

Show HN: Cliphp – Command line scripts - danielfdsilva
http://github.com/danielfdsilva/cliphp

======
danielfdsilva
I started this framework as a learning exercise a long time ago to practice
OOP and building modular code. Finally I decided to release it into the world.

I don't expect it to be wildly used, but any feedback would be very
appreciate.

